# where should i buy my 1st Acekard 2i



## T3GZdev (May 8, 2010)

im trying to buy my 1st acekard 2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , iv seen several reccomended sites truout gbatempt but im just looking for the cheapest price (*under $25*) & the fastest shipping (not really inpatient about shipping), can anyone help me out here.
heres the sites that i keep hearing about.

shoptempt
http://shoptemp.com/products/Acekard-2i-Ca...e-DSi-p-30.html

Leetmod
http://www.leetmod.com/acekard-2i-cartridg...e-ds-p-169.html

Gamekool
http://www.gamekool.com/acekard-2iak-2i-su...slds-p-217.html

simplymod
http://www.simplymods.com/products/Acekard-2i.html

which should i use? im in america.


----------



## Gore (May 8, 2010)

quite obviously the answer from here would be ShopTemp
i haven't used it yet but it's clearly going to have the best customer service and is trustworthy so if i was to buy one i'd use them.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2010)

I agree with the fellow above.


----------



## Opium (May 8, 2010)

I just received another Acekard 2i from shoptemp, so I'd recommend them. I guess I might be biased though


----------



## Spikey (May 8, 2010)

The prices on ShopTemp are good. And by purchasing from them you're also supporting GBAtemp. And you'll get good support as well. If for whatever reason you're against ShopTemp, I've had good experiences with 0shippingzone, so I'd also recommend them.

But I repeat that buying from ShopTemp supports GBAtemp so please do that.


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2010)

well you are basically asking your questions exactly on the shoptemp place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you want to give back to the community you should buy from shoptemp.
if you only care about yourself and want to get the lowest prices, you can maybe find a little cheaper elsewhere (though shoptemp's pretty cheap already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## T3GZdev (May 8, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> The prices on ShopTemp are good. And by purchasing from them you're also supporting GBAtemp. And you'll get good support as well. If for whatever reason you're against ShopTemp, I've had good experiences with 0shippingzone, so I'd also recommend them.
> 
> But I repeat that buying from ShopTemp supports GBAtemp so please do that.



the acekard 2i at  0shippingzone is $14.85 ,  btw dows th eacekard 2i from shop tempt come with the micro sd card reader?


----------



## T3GZdev (May 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> well you are basically asking your questions exactly on the shoptemp place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i use my prepaid debit visa card to buy it fro the shoptempt?


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2010)

there's all sorts of options, i guess Paypal supports that payment method?

edit: on shoptemp acekards 2i have no microSD reader (some people do get it, some people dont, so its not guaranteed)


----------



## T3GZdev (May 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> there's all sorts of options, i guess Paypal supports that payment method?
> 
> edit: on shoptemp acekards 2i have no microSD reader (some people do get it, some people dont, so its not guaranteed)


so i can only use paypal? whats alert pay?


----------



## rikuumi (May 8, 2010)

DSMonkey
You get your Acekard within 2-3 days and it only costs about 20$ with shipping costs.




PS. Avoid shoptemp like a cancer!


----------



## Finishoff (May 8, 2010)

Simplymods hands down if your in the US. The shipping is pretty fast from 3-5 days. I recently ordered a Acekard 2i from their site and it comes complete with the original box, microsd reader the cart itself and a free pink stylus. 

Paypal is accepted and first class shipping is only $1.99. You will get a tracking number once the item ships (same day or 24 hours depend when you order.)


Edith yeah here's the link:http://www.simplymods.com/products/Acekard-2i.html


----------



## viz (May 8, 2010)

simplymods is cheap and legit

+fast ship since they are in usa


----------



## T3GZdev (May 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> there's all sorts of options, i guess Paypal supports that payment method?
> 
> edit: on shoptemp acekards 2i have no microSD reader (some people do get it, some people dont, so its not guaranteed)


hi i just orderd from shoptempt what does, This order is marked as Awaiting Fulfillment, mean?


----------



## Deleted-19228 (May 9, 2010)

They are waiting on stock to ship it out.


----------



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

Neptune said:
			
		

> They are waiting on stock to ship it out.



k now it says completed.? which means?


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

it means your order has been processed and is being taken care of, getting ready for shipping (will be shipped in the next hours)


----------



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it means your order has been processed and is being taken care of, getting ready for shipping (will be shipped in the next hours)




oh thanks, i got that completed message on Sat, May 8, 2010 at 7:47 PM (yesterday)so that means its already shipped?


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

when its shipped you will receive an email about it, dont worry


----------



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> when its shipped you will receive an email about it, dont worry


ok sir , thanks


----------



## Porivian (May 11, 2010)

I bought 3 Acekard 2i's from them 34 days ago - and have yet to get ANYTHING about this order from them. Should I be concerned?
Order #612 - Support ticket # 658488 (just opened today). I hope they do something to make this right - this is ridiculous!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (May 11, 2010)

Porivian said:
			
		

> I bought 3 Acekard 2i's from them 34 days ago - and have yet to get ANYTHING about this order from them. Should I be concerned?
> Order #612 - Support ticket # 658488 (just opened today). I hope they do something to make this right - this is ridiculous!!!


I will get the team to look into this immediately. However, you probably should have raised the ticket sooner, not that it's your fault, but there's clearly something not quite right here.


----------



## Porivian (May 12, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Porivian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was taking a little long, but I have bought from overseas before and no better than to fret over a few weeks worth of ship time.
So I gave them the benefit of the doubt knowing they were inundated with lots of orders.

They claim they "lost" the ticket, despite having recieved the paypal payment. (If unaccounted for money landed in your Paypal account, wouldn't you contact the buyer to find out why?)

So I had to dispute the claim through Paypal in order to get my money back.
And since all they could offer was an apology that made it feel like it was my fault ("you seemed to have ordered when the server was down"), I guess I'll take my business elsewhere.

I feel really bad because I bought items I didn't even really need from there trying to support GBATemp, but I guess I expected something other than blame and dismissal over this issue.
I think they would be wise to consider compensating for their errors when they do occur - just a little token is often enough to bring people back around.
Too late for me though, but thank you for looking into it!


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2010)

they didnt blame you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you took it the wrong way?
they said the server/host had issues earlier when the site was launched, you got bad luck (and you arent the only one, it happened to other people)

basically you paid for the order, but Paypal didn't manage to get back to Shoptemp to save the order in the system... so they got an orphaned payment.


----------



## Porivian (May 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> they didnt blame you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know what they said. As well as why you are defending them.
But you can say the same thing two ways. You can say;

Gee, YOU order at the wrong time. Too bad.

or you can say;

I'm so sorry! Our system screwed up and the order wasn't placed correctly! Our mistake!

Which way would you like to hear from a company?


*Bottom line : I got my money back. No harm no foul.
I wanted to support GBATemp, but I will be shopping elsewhere. You guys shop anywhere you like.
It's all good. They won't die without my business.*


----------



## T3GZdev (May 12, 2010)

Porivian said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow calm down, he said he was sorry.


----------



## Costello (May 14, 2010)

Porivian said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is that rude or saying that you screwed up ??





   there something wrong with you mate?


----------

